

Algal virus found in humans, slows brain activity - hga
http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2014/10/algal-virus-found-humans-slows-brain-activity

======
hga
Early publication abstract of the can be found here:
[http://promedmail.org/direct.php?id=2912027](http://promedmail.org/direct.php?id=2912027)

